# Taylor's Bakery Shop ✔



## Taylor (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome to:​​​
​
Things I Do In This Shop: 

_- Avatars
- Profile Pictures
- Transparencies
- GIF's
- Slideshow avatars/sets
- Resizing
- Colour enhancements 
- Sets_

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Examples:

_avatars 150x150:_ 

_avatars 150x200:_ 

_gif's:_ 


_transparencies:_ 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

RULES:

_● Always Credit My Work When Being Used
● Only People With Over 100 Posts May Request Here
● Do Not Use My Work On Other Forums Without My Permission
● You Can Only Request As Many Times As You Like
● If You Dont Claim Your Ishh After Two Days, It Will Go In Giveaways
● TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURE WHEN REQUESTING
● If The Stock Isnt High Quality, It Will Be Rejected
● No Spamming/Flaming/Complaining
_
-------------------------------------------------------------------

TEMPLATE:

_Request -ava, sig, set.
Stock - under spoilertag/link 
Size - junior, senior,
Borders - no border, dotted, solid, rounded etc.
Text - "Insert Text Here"_​

Sankyou​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 27, 2011)

Just thought I'd say good luck with your shop.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Just thought I'd say good luck with your shop.



Sankyou, always wanted one. So just made it  Wanna request?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Feb 27, 2011)

Someone request

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fear (Feb 27, 2011)

Wendy. 

*Request *-Avatar
*Stock *- []
*Size *- 150x150 & 150x200
*Borders *- Dotted
*Text* - None thanks.

Thank you.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 27, 2011)

*Fear:*
​
Sorry for taking long was watching football match ​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fear (Feb 27, 2011)

Wendy said:


> *Fear:*
> ​
> Sorry for taking long was watching football match ​



No worries. Thank you. I need to spread again before I can rep you.

By any chance, you don't support Arsenal do you?


----------



## Taylor (Feb 27, 2011)

Fear said:


> No worries. Thank you. I need to spread again before I can rep you.
> 
> By any chance, you don't support Arsenal do you?



Okay, and no I support Liverpool. But I wanted Arsenal to win today, don't like Birmingham.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Feb 28, 2011)

C'mon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice shop!
Avatar please,senior size I leave the effects and borders to you



Thanks by now <3


----------



## Taylor (Mar 1, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> Nice shop!
> Avatar please,senior size I live the effects and borders to you
> 
> 
> ...



*Moon~*







Thanks ​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 1, 2011)

AAaaww it's quick and perfect!

Love it thank youuu 

And lol I said "live" instead of "leave".Sorry '^^


----------



## Taylor (Mar 1, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> AAaaww it's quick and perfect!
> 
> Love it thank youuu
> 
> And lol I said "live" instead of "leave".Sorry '^^



Lol and your welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 1, 2011)

request: ava
stock: [] []
size: junior
borders: solid
text: for the second one, but 'coordinator' in a box like text on it please.

For the first one, I would like you to use the guy on the right. Thanks.


----------



## Sillay (Mar 1, 2011)

I think this is high quality, but then again, I'm not really sure. 

Senior size.
Effects and everything up to you.
No text.

And ehh, just a simple question. Why can't you do sets? They're similar to creating an avy and a sig seperately, no?  I don't want one myself, because I'm mostly an avy person, but I know most requests at shops deal with doing sets and such. :>


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 1, 2011)

wendy, can i have an avatar of this please



senior

no border

thanks


----------



## Taylor (Mar 2, 2011)

Shichibukai said:


> request: ava
> stock: [] []
> size: junior
> borders: solid
> ...





Sillay said:


> I think this is high quality, but then again, I'm not really sure.
> 
> Senior size.
> Effects and everything up to you.
> ...





Kool-Aid said:


> wendy, can i have an avatar of this please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill do this right after college

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Mar 2, 2011)

Sillay said:


> I think this is high quality, but then again, I'm not really sure.
> 
> Senior size.
> Effects and everything up to you.
> ...



I can do sets, i'm just to lazy but if people want to request some, I can do em

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Mar 2, 2011)

*Shichibukai:*​
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Mar 2, 2011)

*Sillay:*​​
Just thought i'll do a set along with the avy's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Mar 2, 2011)

*Kool-Aid:​*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 2, 2011)

Wendy said:


> *Shichibukai:*​
> ​



Thank you!


----------



## solid-soul (Mar 2, 2011)

can a avy of superman be made?

and can a border be added to the pic, resized also for it to fit sig

than in advance


----------



## Sillay (Mar 2, 2011)

Wendy said:


> *Kool-Aid:​*​



I think you got mine and Kool-Aid's mixed up  I was going to take the lovely set before I realised it was for their stock  And yeah, I've heard sigs take more effort, so doing a sig and an avy (set) must be...eck if you're not really in the mood to Photoshop - I don't want to bother you and harp on it, but you might get more requests if you just put upfront that you'll do sets. Of course it'll bring more work though :/ Thank for your wonderful work though <3 And I will wear it soon; my trackpad isn't working currently, so using the computer is such a pain, I'll have to find a way to sneak on the Internet sometime! And again, thanks


----------



## Taylor (Mar 4, 2011)

Sillay said:


> I think you got mine and Kool-Aid's mixed up  I was going to take the lovely set before I realised it was for their stock  And yeah, I've heard sigs take more effort, so doing a sig and an avy (set) must be...eck if you're not really in the mood to Photoshop - I don't want to bother you and harp on it, but you might get more requests if you just put upfront that you'll do sets. Of course it'll bring more work though :/ Thank for your wonderful work though <3 And I will wear it soon; my trackpad isn't working currently, so using the computer is such a pain, I'll have to find a way to sneak on the Internet sometime! And again, thanks



Your welcome  some one request quick!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Z (Mar 4, 2011)

2 avatars.




Thin black border for them both, thanks


----------



## Taylor (Mar 5, 2011)

*solid-soul:*


​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Mar 5, 2011)

*Z:*​​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Mar 9, 2011)

Someone request

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd like to request 2 avatars please




Both of them 150x150 and a thin white border for both


----------



## Taylor (Mar 11, 2011)

*Darth Sidious*
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Taylor (Mar 25, 2011)

Need a request, bored.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 26, 2011)

Stock-Here 
Size-Senior
Border-rounded
Effects-Red sparkles 
Text- Sexy  

Thank you 
I want this as a set.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 26, 2011)

*i-luv-itachi:*
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 26, 2011)

Wendy said:


> *i-luv-itachi:*
> ​




pek Wow i love it  thank you very much,Would it be too much trouble to remove the black mark from itachi's face?  Sorry to be a bother.


----------



## Kagawa (Mar 28, 2011)

Request -ava, 
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 










Size - 150x200
Borders - border some and other dotted borders

Thank you


----------



## Taylor (Mar 29, 2011)

Gamst said:


> Request -ava,
> Stock -
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Will get it done after I come back from gym

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 30, 2011)

Wendy said:


> Will get it done after I come back from gym



Did you read my most recent post?


----------



## Taylor (Mar 30, 2011)

i-luv-itachi said:


> Did you read my most recent post?



Nope, what was it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 30, 2011)

Wendy said:


> Nope, what was it?



 i even left the same message on your profile too,I suppose you didn't read it but i wondered if you could remove the black mark from itachi's face on the sig you made me please?


----------



## Taylor (Mar 30, 2011)

i-luv-itachi said:


> i even left the same message on your profile too,I suppose you didn't read it but i wondered if you could remove the black mark from itachi's face on the sig you made me please?



Oh sorry, sure thing. Will post it shortly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Mar 30, 2011)

*i-luv-itachi*
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 30, 2011)

Wendy said:


> *i-luv-itachi*
> ​



Perfect,Thank you very much


----------



## Taylor (Mar 30, 2011)

*Gamst​*
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Mar 31, 2011)

Need a request

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 1, 2011)

Ahaa, your examples are good! 

Type: Ava's
Links: , , , 
Size: Senior
Text: None
Effects?: Yes please. Nothing too bright or too dark.
Border: Dotted

Sankyou berry much.


----------



## Z (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Blue (inactive) (Apr 2, 2011)

Can you make a junior avy out of  please
Border - No borders
Effects - Up to you.
Thankyou x


----------



## Taylor (Apr 2, 2011)

*Porcelain​*
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Apr 2, 2011)

*Z​*
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 2, 2011)

Wendy said:


> *Porcelain​*
> ​



Absolutely superb work.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 2, 2011)

*Blue​*
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rima (Apr 2, 2011)

Request: Avatar
Border: None
Stock: 
Size: 150x150


----------



## Taylor (Apr 2, 2011)

*Rima​*

​
There, was bored added a sig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rima (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 2, 2011)

Rima said:


> Thank you.



Your welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 3, 2011)

avatars pls c:


dotted bordered.
150x150 and 150x200.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 3, 2011)

*Milkshake​*
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 3, 2011)

Wendy said:


> *Milkshake​*
> ​



They're great, thank you <3
but when I said dotted bordered, I kinda wanted it like this:

Thank you tho <3


----------



## Taylor (Apr 3, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> They're great, thank you <3
> but when I said dotted bordered, I kinda wanted it like this:
> 
> Thank you tho <3



 Their the same, well i think they are. But srry anyways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Apr 5, 2011)

Request

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 6, 2011)

Request -ava, 
Stock -
Size - 150x200
Borders -  dotted or rounded

thanks


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2011)

*Gamst​*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kagawa (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Taylor (Apr 11, 2011)

Taylor Gang or Die!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 16, 2011)

Request -avatar
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - rounded

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 20, 2011)

*WolfPrinceKouga​*​
Sorry for taking so long, busy week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 5, 2011)

Do you find stocks?


----------



## Taylor (Aug 11, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> Do you find stocks?



Depends if its a request or just a giveaway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 21, 2011)

Request -ava
Stock - 

or if you'd prefer


Size - senior,
Borders - rounded

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Taylor (Nov 27, 2011)

This shop is never available due to my busy life at uni


----------



## Taylor (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm on this more often now, some one request


----------



## zetzume (Feb 22, 2012)

Ava.. 

is it allowed to request multiple ava? 
Stock :  -  junior
 - 150x200
 junior. 

Dotted borders. :3


----------



## Taylor (Feb 22, 2012)

*zetzume*



And by the way the third link was removed.

~Rep and cred if use~​


----------



## Sora (Feb 22, 2012)

can you make a trans avi out of this pic
thank you


----------



## Sera (Feb 22, 2012)

Can you make profile pictures?


----------



## Taylor (Feb 22, 2012)

Sora said:


> can you make a trans avi out of this pic
> thank you



Will do it tomorrow, gotta wake up early gonna hit the sheets 



Kushinα said:


> Can you make profile pictures?



And yes I can love


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 22, 2012)

Request: Ava
Size: 150x150
Stock:

Border: Black
Effects: If you could, add red lightning, please

Thanks in advance, sorry if it's a bit much 


EDIT: Also, I only want Jin Kazama(the guy) in the avatar


----------



## zetzume (Feb 23, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *zetzume*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you. <3 <3


----------



## Sera (Feb 23, 2012)

Can I have a profile picture of Serah (top panel, to the right) in  picture please?


----------



## Taylor (Feb 24, 2012)

Sora said:


> can you make a trans avi out of this pic
> thank you



​


----------



## Taylor (Feb 24, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> Request: Ava
> Size: 150x150
> Stock:
> 
> ...




​


----------



## Taylor (Feb 24, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Can I have a profile picture of Serah (top panel, to the right) in  picture please?


​


----------



## Sera (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you! :33


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 24, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



Thank you Taylor, amazing job


----------



## Taylor (Mar 2, 2012)

Where the requests at?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 2, 2012)

requesting profile pic(of zoro)


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




-Avi

(1080HD)
-Black borders
- 2: 38- 2: 43
Extra: Hopefully it comes out great!


----------



## Alpha (Mar 3, 2012)

*Stock:* []
*Type:* Set
*Size:* Senior
*Shape:* Whatever you think looks good.
*Effects:* Whatever you think looks good. 
*Text:* Keep the bubble text.
*Misc:* Can you make the avatar of Gajeels stare.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 3, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> requesting profile pic(of zoro)




*Rep&credit*​


----------



## Taylor (Mar 3, 2012)

Ino Yamanaka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Rep&credit*​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 3, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Rep&credit*​



thank you  .


----------



## Taylor (Mar 3, 2012)

Alpha said:


> *Stock:* []
> *Type:* Set
> *Size:* Senior
> *Shape:* Whatever you think looks good.
> ...




*Siggys*

*Rep&credit*​


----------



## Taylor (Mar 3, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> thank you  .



You welcome


----------



## Taylor (Mar 3, 2012)

*Alpha*​


----------



## Alpha (Mar 3, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Alpha*​



Your amazing.


----------



## Sunako (Mar 3, 2012)

Stock: 
Type: Set
Size: Senior
Shape & Effects: Make it look good  
Misc: I want the avatar centered on the girls


----------



## Oturan (Mar 3, 2012)

trans request
stock: 
type: sig

borders: none
=)


----------



## Taylor (Mar 3, 2012)

*Sunako*


*Rep&credit*​


----------



## Taylor (Mar 3, 2012)

Oturan said:


> trans request
> stock:
> type: sig
> 
> ...




*Rep&credit*​


----------



## Oturan (Mar 3, 2012)

that's not what I requested but I'll take it, thks.


----------



## OS (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry if too much. It's a set request.

Can the Avi be a gif switching between the faces of these two?



The sig is this.



Doesn't need a lot of effects. Also, just need most of the half up.
black borders please, and senior size. Thank you.


----------



## Sera (Mar 4, 2012)

Request type: Profile picture
Stock: 

Thanks!


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Set Request
 (1080HD)
2:25-2:35(sig) (Don't include the witch on the very end of this part)
3:09-3:11(Avi)
Black/White Border


----------



## Vash (Mar 4, 2012)

2 ava's please.

 (150x150 and 150x200)

 (150x150)

White dotted borders and any effects you want

Thanks


----------



## Taylor (Mar 4, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Sorry if too much. It's a set request.
> 
> Can the Avi be a gif switching between the faces of these two?
> 
> ...




*Rep&credit*​


----------



## Taylor (Mar 4, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Request type: Profile picture
> Stock:
> 
> Thanks!




*Rep&credit*​


----------



## Sera (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you. :33

I have to spread.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 4, 2012)

Ino Yamanaka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Rep&credit*​


----------



## Taylor (Mar 4, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Thank you. :33
> 
> I have to spread.



Its okay


----------



## Taylor (Mar 4, 2012)

Jak said:


> 2 ava's please.
> 
> (150x150 and 150x200)
> 
> ...




*Rep&credit*​


----------



## VoDe (Mar 4, 2012)

Request: Senior Ava
Stock: 

5:41 - 5:44 (would you loop it nicely)

And simple black borders.

Thanks.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 4, 2012)

VoDe said:


> Request: Senior Ava
> Stock:
> 
> 5:41 - 5:44 (would you loop it nicely)
> ...


If i did something wrong, let me know i'll re-do it 

*Rep&credit*​


----------



## VoDe (Mar 4, 2012)

Taylor said:


> If i did something wrong, let me know i'll re-do it
> 
> *Rep&credit*​



Thanks, it's awesome.:33


----------



## Vash (Mar 4, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Rep&credit*​



Awesome, thanks


----------



## OS (Mar 4, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Rep&credit*​



My new set maker


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2012)

*Requesting:* Set
*Stock:* []
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Lined
*Effects:* Doesn't need a lot, but anything you'd like to toss in would be fine.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 5, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> *Requesting:* Set
> *Stock:* []
> *Size:* Senior
> *Border:* Lined
> *Effects:* Doesn't need a lot, but anything you'd like to toss in would be fine.



*If you don't like the effects just let me know, i'll happily re-do it for ya* 


*Rep&credit*​


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *If you don't like the effects just let me know, i'll happily re-do it for ya*
> 
> 
> *Rep&credit*​


Well, I think I found my new set maker, I love it.


----------



## zetzume (Mar 5, 2012)

Requesting: ava
Stock:  (150x200) and 
 ( junior )
Size: 150x200 and junior
Border: dotted

Thanks . :3


----------



## Taylor (Mar 6, 2012)

zetzume said:


> Requesting: ava
> Stock:  (150x200) and
> ( junior )
> Size: 150x200 and junior
> ...




*Rep&credit*​


----------



## River Song (Mar 6, 2012)

Type: Set
Size: Senior

Stock: Sig  Ava 

Text:*River Song *
*Spoilers*​
Effects: Up to You


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Type:* Set
*Size:* Senior
*Stock:* 




*Text:* Sebastian, Can you find somebody better this?
*Effects:* Make it BEATIFUL pek


----------



## zetzume (Mar 7, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Rep&credit*​




thanks.. pek


----------



## ℛei (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello 

request: set
size: senior
stock: 
effect: up to you.

Thanks


----------



## Taylor (Mar 7, 2012)

River Song said:


> Type: Set
> Size: Senior
> 
> Stock: Sig  Ava
> ...




*Rep&credit*​


----------



## River Song (Mar 7, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Rep&credit*​



Thank you


----------



## Ayana (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello.
I'd like an avy.

150 x 150 with Tayuya, no effects.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 9, 2012)

Ino Yamanaka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for taking so long, was busy with uni and ish but here you go the second link was un-editable.


*Rep&credit*​


----------



## Taylor (Mar 9, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Hello
> 
> request: set
> size: senior
> ...




*Rep&credit*​


----------



## Taylor (Mar 9, 2012)

Ayana said:


> Hello.
> I'd like an avy.
> 
> 150 x 150 with Tayuya, no effects.
> ...




*Rep&credit*​


----------



## ℛei (Mar 9, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Rep&credit*​



Amazing .Thanks you so much .Wearing it right now.


----------



## Saru (Mar 10, 2012)

Your sets look classy. 

I'd like one, if you'd be so kind.

*Request*: Set. If it's not too much trouble. 



*Size* Junior.
*Border*: Dotted.


----------



## Ayana (Mar 11, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Rep&credit*​



Thank you.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 13, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> Your sets look classy.
> 
> I'd like one, if you'd be so kind.
> 
> ...


Sorry for taking so long, I didn't see your request 

*Rep&credit*​


----------



## Sera (Mar 14, 2012)

Can I have an avatar and a profile picture made from  please?


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 14, 2012)

Request -Set.
Stock - 
Size - Senior.
Borders - Rounded and dotted. 
Text - 'Nii-san is so Kawai!' The text can be white. 
Some sparkly effects would be nice. :33 
Thanks.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 14, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Can I have an avatar and a profile picture made from  please?




*Rep&credit*​


----------



## Taylor (Mar 14, 2012)

Emo_Princess said:


> Request -Set.
> Stock -
> Size - Senior.
> Borders - Rounded and dotted.
> ...



The stock has been removed, provide a new one


----------



## Sunako (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello~!

Can I has a set please?
Here's the . 
Do whatever you want with it, make it look pretty


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 14, 2012)

Taylor said:


> The stock has been removed, provide a new one



Thats weird. 

Well l'll try to find some new stock,Might take a bit of time.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 14, 2012)

Emo_Princess said:


> Thats weird.
> 
> Well l'll try to find some new stock,Might take a bit of time.



That's okay


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok i'm starting my request again. 




Stock is spoilers for the latest naruto manga chapter,Just wanted to warn people. 

Request - Set.
Stock - Stock for sig ----> 
Stock for avatar ----> 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 (Just wanted chibi itachi and sasuke in the avi,Not kabuto.) 



Size - Senior.,
Borders - Rounded and dotted. 
Text - I only want text on the sig,At the bottom,Saying 'We're here to fuck shit up' in bold black letters.


And could my set have blue and red sparkle effects,If possible. :33


----------



## Taylor (Mar 14, 2012)

Sunako said:


> Hello~!
> 
> Can I has a set please?
> Here's the .
> Do whatever you want with it, make it look pretty






*Rep&credit*​


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Type:* Set
*Stock:*






*Size:* Avi-150x150 Sig- 400(350) x 240(200) [Around there]
*Borders:* Black/White
*Text:* N/A
*Extras:* Just go with whatever works best with the stock. Make it look sexy


----------



## Taylor (Mar 14, 2012)

Emo_Princess said:


> Ok i'm starting my request again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't want to add the effects cause I thought it would spoil it, sorry 


*Rep&credit*


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 14, 2012)

Taylor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow so fast,Love it,Thank you,The writing effect is so cool and the coloring on the set. 

I think your right about the effects. :33


----------



## Taylor (Mar 14, 2012)

Ino Yamanaka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Rep&credit*​


----------



## Taylor (Mar 14, 2012)

Emo_Princess said:


> Wow so fast,Love it,Thank you,The writing effect is so cool and the coloring on the set.
> 
> I think your right about the effects. :33



Your welcome sweetie, come again any time


----------



## OS (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello again,

Set

stock - 
Borders- Black
Size-senior
Effects-Something fiery but not too much
text- "I will save this world. You are no longer necessary to do that. You should be honored, you mass of flesh. You managed to carry out your purpose in life."

Thank you


----------



## Taylor (Mar 16, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Set
> 
> ...






*Rep&credit*​


----------



## OS (Mar 16, 2012)

Gotta spread but i'll rep asap, thank you very much though


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Just want some quick touch ups.
All Avi Sizes

*Stock:*
(Have them more vertical. To show more)
(1)(Just below his foot.)


(2)(Top of the shorts Up)


(3)(Top of the shorts Up)


*Border:*Black/White
*Effects:* Can more pretty colors blend. Not too much.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2012)

Back again, since you make wonderful sets. 

Request -Set
Stock - []
Size - 150x150 
Borders - Up to you.
Effects - Whatever makes it look pretty
Text - None.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 21, 2012)

Ino Yamanaka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for taking so long, I was away and busy 
​


----------



## Taylor (Jun 21, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Back again, since you make wonderful sets.
> 
> Request -Set
> Stock - []
> ...



 QUICKEST SET EVER! 
​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 21, 2012)

I never requested here 
avy-150x200
Stock- 

and could I use it on my forum?


----------



## Taylor (Jun 21, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> I never requested here
> avy-150x200
> Stock-
> 
> and could I use it on my forum?



​


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2012)

Taylor said:


> QUICKEST SET EVER!
> ​


I completely forgot I even requested this. 

Thank you though, it's wonderful.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 24, 2012)

Request 
-Set
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.animevice.com/pain/18-18200/deva-pathyahiko/84-198172/deva/83-370368/



Size - Junior
Borders - Up to you.
Effects - None
Text - None.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 24, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock: 


Border: Anything that looks good
Size: Senior
Effects: Surprise me
Artist: Anyone 
Other Info: A gothic romance background and have all three girls in the sig.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 24, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Request
> -Set
> Stock -
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


​


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 24, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



OMG! Gotta spread. Will rep.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 24, 2012)

Avy request
Kinda weird 150x200
stock - 

can you get the guys at the far left at the counter?


----------



## Taylor (Jun 24, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> 
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 24, 2012)

I love your work, thankyou so much, rep coming your way.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 24, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Avy request
> Kinda weird 150x200
> stock -
> 
> can you get the guys at the far left at the counter?


​


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 24, 2012)

Ooo.. this shop looks nice! 

Could I get a transparent one with the colour enhancement and one without it please? 

Request - Transparency and colour enhancement
Stock - 
Size - original size, don't resize please
Borders -Well, it's more like an outline of the characters if you can, something similar to this but make the lines slightly more thicker please (if you can't do it, then that's fine~!) 

Thank you!


----------



## zetzume (Jun 25, 2012)

125x125 ava and 100x100 

stock :  
and this


----------



## Taylor (Jun 25, 2012)

Lightmare said:


> Ooo.. this shop looks nice!
> 
> Could I get a transparent one with the colour enhancement and one without it please?
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Taylor (Jun 25, 2012)

zetzume said:


> 125x125 ava and 100x100
> 
> stock :
> and this



Didn't do the first one because you cant save it 
​


----------



## Sora (Jun 25, 2012)

requesting an avatar
dotted borders
150x150
source:


----------



## Taylor (Jun 25, 2012)

Sora said:


> requesting an avatar
> dotted borders
> 150x150
> source:


​


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 25, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



Thank you so much!! pek
Oh, but do you have another version where they are not colour enhanced? Sorry for asking..


----------



## zetzume (Jun 26, 2012)

Taylor said:


> Didn't do the first one because you cant save it
> ​



trolololol. =) 
Thank you. =3


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello Again.
Request 
-Set
Stock -
Spoiler: 

Size - Junior
Borders - Up to you.
Effects - None
Text - None.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 28, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Hello Again.
> Request
> -Set
> Stock -
> ...




​


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks will rep you, 24'd.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 29, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



perfect  more rep gotta spread though


----------



## Sin (Jun 29, 2012)

Request -set
Stock - 
Av Stock 
Sig Stock 
Size - Senior
Borders - I like those solid white borders you do

Thanks.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 30, 2012)

1 more avy 

150x200
Stock-


----------



## Taylor (Jun 30, 2012)

Sin said:


> Request -set
> Stock -
> Av Stock
> Sig Stock
> ...





ImagineBreakr said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Border: Solid
> ...





^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 1 more avy
> 
> 150x200
> Stock-



I fail, just been busy and away from computer


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 3, 2012)

Type Set.

Ava-

Dimension-150 x 150

Border- Thin Black

Sig-

Dimension- 260 x 400

Border- Thin Black.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 8, 2012)

Sin said:


> Request -set
> Stock -
> Av Stock
> Sig Stock
> ...



​


----------



## Taylor (Jul 8, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 1 more avy
> 
> 150x200
> Stock-


​


----------



## Taylor (Jul 8, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> Type Set.
> 
> Ava-
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks & repped.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 14, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



Sorry  I now saw the link on my profile, I havent been active thankyou rep (;

and I need a new avy for this forum and mine
150x200
125x125


----------



## Taylor (Jul 15, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Sorry  I now saw the link on my profile, I havent been active thankyou rep (;
> 
> and I need a new avy for this forum and mine
> 150x200
> 125x125



​


----------



## Oturan (Jul 17, 2012)

requesting set
stock: 
ava: junior and senior
borders: rounded


----------



## Taylor (Jul 17, 2012)

Oturan said:


> requesting set
> stock:
> ava: junior and senior
> borders: rounded



Link is not available, please change.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 18, 2012)

Oturan said:


> requesting set
> stock:
> ava: junior and senior
> borders: rounded






Rep&credit​


----------



## Oturan (Jul 18, 2012)

Taylor said:


> ​



I like it. Thanks


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 3, 2012)

Canceling Request.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Aug 4, 2012)

Canceling request.


----------

